# Fluorescent fixture question



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hey all! 

I have a small tank with a lid containing two 10" fluorescent tube fixtures. I recently took off the plastic lid covering the lights to change the bulbs after they'd burned out. I had to wait a few days before I could grab the bulb and when I put in the two new bulbs only one of the slots would light up. I tried testing the bulbs in both slots but they only work in the one. Any idea what might have caused the problem (eg. water?) and how I might fix it?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Cory said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have a small tank with a lid containing two 10" fluorescent tube fixtures. I recently took off the plastic lid covering the lights to change the bulbs after they'd burned out. I had to wait a few days before I could grab the bulb and when I put in the two new bulbs only one of the slots would light up. I tried testing the bulbs in both slots but they only work in the one. Any idea what might have caused the problem (eg. water?) and how I might fix it?


is the ballast reachable? if yes try taking it out and putting it back in. this seems to help one of my fixtures.
also is there rust on the slots?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

sounds like a ballast issue. it might need to be replaced. 

unplug the light and open it up to access the ballast. check all the connections (either marrettes or sometimes they use push-in connectors)


----------

